# How to convince mum to get me a Cornsnake



## Reptileloverlaura (Feb 12, 2011)

I have a beardie, Leo gecko, and ball python all of whom are fine and well looked after. I now want to breed some corn snakes but mum is against it. How can I persuade her?


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Have you asked her the reasons why she is against it? Finances, you've got enough already, space, that sort of thing.
At the end of the day if you still live under her roof, it's her rules and that should be respected... but if there are reasons that can be altered through simple education (not fibbing or brown-nosing!) then it's worth trying from that avenue.


----------



## Cymru-Corns.Com (Jan 9, 2011)

Tell her to look at my website and see all the pretty colours! LOL

Woman usually like corns as they are pretty and cute looking! :flrt: LOL


----------



## shadykkay (Oct 12, 2010)

i tried everything in the end i just got one and she coming round now


----------



## Stevan (Nov 1, 2006)

What so you just went out and bought it anyway?


----------



## malky201 (Sep 16, 2006)

Mate i'm 26 and have had to come back to my mums for a while and been told i'm not allowed any more animals :lol2:


----------



## morning-star (Jan 1, 2010)

offer to do all the housework for a while!

show her you have the money/space for a corn etc 

my mum would only let me have one snake and no other pets. so I have pretty muched moved out and live with the BF. (i'm at uni so I would be living away from home at any rate lol)


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm sticking with my answer on this thread http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/633748-how-persuade-my-mum-let.html


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

26 or 16 if you were living under my roof, it'd be my rules Im afraid. I'd ask you to take the snake back or leave. I think you've personally been very disrespectful to your Mum and her home.


----------



## shadykkay (Oct 12, 2010)

i wanted a snake for years so i told em iwas getting one they said no so i went and got one they have 20 rats dog rabbits i have beardie which to start with they said no then changed there mind so one snake wouldnt hurt and now my mum know i dont need to keep mice in the freezer ehich was why she said no she ok till the fuzzy in my room and she wont look at him but i know my parents so


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

I agree, as a Parent (!) if she says no then you must respect that. I would not be pleased if I found one had been "smuggled" in. Sorry, but yes, I am a boring old f**t from that point of view.

I imagine your Mum is probably thinking about the future - will you be going off to University/College, leaving home etc, who will be left to look after it? Plus also, the day to day costs. Agreed, they are cheap enough to buy, but if it becomes ill who is going to pay the vet bills etc? What if your interest in it wanes as you grow older - I guess you know what I mean!

Yes, we have lots of turtles, birds etc, but none of them have ever come here without it being talked about first.

And Meko, no that won't work either ...:devil:.....


----------



## Xerse (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm 21 and living back at my parents house, neither parent like snakes, but the way i see it is i'll get it if i want it. Neither come into my bedroom, there is no issue of them coming across any of my snakes.

I just bring them in and tell them where to go : victory: Mum's coming round to them, not as bothered about them anymore, but my dad still hates them. :no1:


----------



## richietj (Mar 7, 2011)

My parents did not like the fact of me having a bearded dragon.... after i managed to talk round my mum about the idea it was then my turn to ask my dad.

My dad and mam was sat down stairs watching TV and i went up to them and said "Ive got something to tell you...... Louise (my gf) is pregnant!"

Then said "haha only joking.... can i have a bearded dragon?"

My dad said "have what you want"

My dads face was a picture!


----------



## Reptileloverlaura (Feb 12, 2011)

Wellllllllll I'm 12 and I have looked after my reptilian pets very well since i was 8 and the reason my mum isn't keen is because she doesn't think I'd look after them. 4 years of devoting 1.5 hours a day ( or more at weekends) to my pets obviously wasn't enough. But I'm going to get her to come to the reptile pet store to *buy some cage furniture* and show her how pretty baby corns are. Hopefully she'll come round.


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

Reptileloverlaura said:


> Wellllllllll I'm 12 and I have looked after my reptilian pets very well since i was 8 and the reason my mum isn't keen is because she doesn't think I'd look after them. 4 years of devoting 1.5 hours a day ( or more at weekends) to my pets obviously wasn't enough. But I'm going to get her to come to the reptile pet store to *buy some cage furniture* and show her how pretty baby corns are. Hopefully she'll come round.


 
Sorry I had you mixed up with another poster who had said they were 26.

It depends really how determined your Mum is for you not to have one - I have a rule that if my lot go on about things they dont get it anyway so it might be best to sit down with her and discuss why she has said no? Is she afraid of them? Is she worried it'll escape? Maybe if you can work out her reasoning as to why you can't have one there may be problems in her head that you can sort out.

But if she keeps saying no defiantely not you have to respect that cos its her house and her rules


----------



## morning-star (Jan 1, 2010)

I was never allowed more than one or two hamsters - if you have some reptiles already think yourself lucky, didn't get my first one till last year (I'm 20) and even then it was only because I got it behind my mothers back (I now live away from home for uni) mother was so angry though and it was rather stupid of me since at that time I couldn't have pets where I was staying and it came home with me for the summer. (so don't go and buy one without permission!) 

now mother has given up hope --its her fault she said I can get as many pets as I like so long as they don't come home with me when I visit home. :lol2:

long story short: be happy you have some pets but feel free to keep trying to win your mother over, if that fails just wait a year and then try again when you are older.


----------



## Xerse (Sep 22, 2010)

morning-star said:


> I was never allowed more than one or two hamsters - if you have some reptiles already think yourself lucky, didn't get my first one till last year (I'm 20) and even then it was only because I got it behind my mothers back (I now live away from home for uni) mother was so angry though and it was rather stupid of me since at that time I couldn't have pets where I was staying and it came home with me for the summer. (so don't go and buy one without permission!)
> 
> now mother has given up hope --its her fault she said I can get as many pets as I like so long as they don't come home with me when I visit home. :lol2:
> 
> long story short: be happy you have some pets but feel free to keep trying to win your mother over, if that fails just wait a year and then try again when you are older.


I don't agree with the "don't get one without permission" statement, sure this specific person shouldn't as he/she is only 12, but older people it's a lot easier for us to just do what we like. I'm bringing home an Albino burm next week. Parents don't know. Parents wont know. It's all about how strict your parents are, to what happens when they find out. Quite frankly, i'd rather leave here with my snakes, than get rid of them and stay here. But that's just me. :lol2:


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

Xerse said:


> I don't agree with the "don't get one without permission" statement, sure this specific person shouldn't as he/she is only 12, but older people it's a lot easier for us to just do what we like. I'm bringing home an Albino burm next week. Parents don't know. Parents wont know. It's all about how strict your parents are, to what happens when they find out. Quite frankly, i'd rather leave here with my snakes, than get rid of them and stay here. But that's just me. :lol2:


Personally I think that shows a complete lack of respect for your parents


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Christ, some people on here need to lighten up! Since time immemorial kids have been smuggling pets into their rooms...it used to be mice, now it's snakes. I know I used to sneak snakes and small lizards right under my Dad's nose....my mum was cool, but if he found out, he'd have freaked. So long as you can afford to keep them and get the set-up, I don't see the problem. And yes, mine were all fine when I went to uni....they came with me 

All this "disrespecting your parents" stuff is nonsense....that's what kids do! This whole thing is part of growing up.


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

mrcriss said:


> Christ, some people on here need to lighten up! Since time immemorial kids have been smuggling pets into their rooms...it used to be mice, now it's snakes. I know I used to sneak snakes and small lizards right under my Dad's nose....my mum was cool, but if he found out, he'd have freaked. So long as you can afford to keep them and get the set-up, I don't see the problem. And yes, mine were all fine when I went to uni....they came with me
> 
> All this "disrespecting your parents" stuff is nonsense....that's what kids do! This whole thing is part of growing up.


 
Ohhh I'm lightened up dont worry :2thumb:

I'm just entitled to my opinion the same as you. And simply because you dont agree with my opinion that doesn't make it nonsense. 

And yes children do push the boundaries/try to break rules and they need to learn there are consequencies of breaking rules in life. I dont expect my children to break the 'house rules' and if they do they have a punishment. All of us need to learn that rules are there for a reason, as daft as we may think some of them are, they exist and need to be abided by.

If everyone choose to live as you appear to be saying is okay to live no child would be abiding by their parents wishes - nice world that would be if no youngster was taught the difference between right and wrong. The fact that your Mother thought it was okay to go against your Fathers wishes and keep things from him to me speaks volumes. 

I'm guessing your not a parent yet? I'd bet my last penny on the fact that you'll feel very differently when/if you ever are. :lol2:


----------



## Darklas (Mar 25, 2009)

mrcriss said:


> ...it used to be mice, now it's snakes.


But there is a HUGE difference between smuggling in a snake than a mouse. They live longer, they grow bigger, they need electricity etc. 

I think permission is needed before you get any pet. Or the parent has the right to get rid of it out their house.


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

Darklas said:


> But there is a HUGE difference between smuggling in a snake than a mouse. They live longer, they grow bigger, they need electricity etc.
> 
> I think permission is needed before you get any pet. Or the parent has the right to get rid of it out their house.


 
To me its just common curtesy.

If I came to your house and wanted a *** and you asked me to smoke outside I wouldnt sit in your lounge and just light the *** cos that would be plain rude and ignorant of me. This to me is a similiar thing.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

mrcriss said:


> Christ, some people on here need to lighten up! Since time immemorial kids have been smuggling pets into their rooms...it used to be mice, now it's snakes. I know I used to sneak snakes and small lizards right under my Dad's nose....my mum was cool, but if he found out, he'd have freaked. So long as you can afford to keep them and get the set-up, I don't see the problem. And yes, mine were all fine when I went to uni....they came with me
> 
> All this "disrespecting your parents" stuff is nonsense....that's what kids do! This whole thing is part of growing up.


 
as much as i agree with you i also have to disagree.

it might be what kids do; but what happens when mum tells them to get the snake out of their house NOW!! ?


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

I am sure if I smuggled a snake in when I first wanted one my mum would of just taken it straight back to the nearest pet shop and doubt I would of been aloud any pets for a long time afterwards!

Respect your parents because like people have said you might have some savings but what if it suddenly gets seriously ill and you have hundreds of pounds of vet bills? I know its extreme but it can happen. 

Wait until they are happy for you to have one. I had to wait till I was 22 before I got my first snake at home. And that was only when my mum agreed. I admit 6 months down the line I now have 3.

Be happy with the pets you have. You dont want to argue to much and her turn around and say you cant have anything.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Mrs Mental said:


> Ohhh I'm lightened up dont worry :2thumb:
> 
> I'm just entitled to my opinion the same as you. And simply because you dont agree with my opinion that doesn't make it nonsense.
> 
> ...


Firstly, I'll thank you to not bring my mother's parenting skills into question, lady. She was a fantastic mother who rather than ruling with an iron fist as you seem to do, encouraged me to follow my passions and dreams wherever they led me, supported me when life kicked me in the nuts and picked me back up putting me on the right path.....sounds like a cracking mum to me.

Secondly, I'll thank you not to patronise me. No I don't have children...nor, as a happily single 34 year old gay man, do I think I ever will. I do, however, have 2 very well adjusted and mature nieces in whose raising and development I have been honoured to play a significant role. Both my sister and myself have taken the lead from our excellent parents in allowing the children to be creative and gently guiding them in the right direction rather than pushing and pulling them around, giving orders and dishing out punishments. Added to this, I spent considerable time studying child psychology and development at university, so I think I can speak with some level of authority. Don't you?

So, I think we can turn down your tone mrs. I don't like getting high and mighty, but I'm afraid your condescending post has forced my hand.

Now, I am fully aware that snakes cost more than mice, and live longer, but if you'll re-read my post, I was very careful to mention that the kid should be able to pay for, care for and provide everything the snake needs. LEST WE FORGET the OP has proved themselves with being able to care for other exotic animals! 

I can only imagine what a misery it must have been to be parented by a lady so forceful in her opinions, so strong with her discipline, so dull in her views....I wonder what kind of gibbering wrecks are pushed out into the adult world using such techniques?

I say kids will be kids, and should be encouraged to take on responsibility as they enter their teenage years, and what better way to achieve this own a pet? Again, with the greatest of respects, I suggest you lighten up!: victory:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Mrs Mental said:


> To me its just common curtesy.
> 
> If I came to your house and wanted a *** and you asked me to smoke outside I wouldnt sit in your lounge and just light the *** cos that would be plain rude and ignorant of me. This to me is a similiar thing.


Very very very different situations...remember, there are already snakes in the house. There is simply no parallel in your analogy.


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

Oh dear! :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Recluso (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm 25 (nearly 26) and am literally JUST on the verge of getting my very first reptile, a Leo. I had my heart set on a snake (and still do) but my mother was adamant that no snake was coming into the house. I *seriously considered* sneaking it in because I took the stance of 'I'm an adult, I can do what I like'. But then I thought, just how mature is that attitude?

So I went to my mum and I asked WHY she was particularly against a snake. And to my surprise, she didn't just go 'because I said so' she mentioned that she wouldn't be comfortable with one in the house but also that she wouldn't be happy with rodents in the freezer. She asked how big a tank it would need and where it would go, and when I said '3ft and in my room' she pointed out that a 3ft viv would actually be a bit of a squeeze in an already small-ish room.

So as much as I might WANT a snake, I didn't just go off and buy one anyway. I still have to live here after all and doing something like that would have made life a living hell. Instead, we came to a compromise. Something smaller, didn't eat rodents but which I still found interesting and appealing. Now we're both happy. Me and my mum aren't the bestest of pals, she can be quite old-school, but by asking her opinion and acknowledging it, peace has been kept in the household.

To the OP: Ask your mum just WHY she is against the Corns. And I don't mean be snarky or snotty, tell her you're genuinely interested to know what she has against the idea. It could be, as someone's mentioned that she's just a bit misinformed. Or she might have a phobia, in which case it would be CRUEL to bring a snake into the house. Or it could just be down to practical reasons.

If you're that set on a snake, do the reading, save some money and try to win your mum around with commitment, knowledge and enthusiasm. But I don't advise sneaking one in. If you KNOW deep down that it would cause nothing but trouble, then how worth it, is it REALLY to do it? Having a roof over your head and a fairly peaceful household is far more important than getting a new pet.


----------



## morning-star (Jan 1, 2010)

Xerse said:


> I don't agree with the "don't get one without permission" statement, sure this specific person shouldn't as he/she is only 12, but older people it's a lot easier for us to just do what we like. I'm bringing home an Albino burm next week. Parents don't know. Parents wont know. It's all about how strict your parents are, to what happens when they find out. Quite frankly, i'd rather leave here with my snakes, than get rid of them and stay here. But that's just me. :lol2:


at least I felt guilty enough to confess to my mother after a couple of weeks I had got one. (she had known I had wanted one since I was 14) 

well she doesn't know about the royal but that's just because she found out how much money on other animals I have spent in the last few months and went crazy. I pretty much live permanently away from home now -doubt If ill go home for that long during the summer either (it's 200 miles away and I'm hoping to get a job where I am now)


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Xerse said:


> I'm 21 and living back at my parents house, neither parent like snakes, but the way i see it is i'll get it if i want it. Neither come into my bedroom, there is no issue of them coming across any of my snakes.
> 
> I just bring them in and tell them where to go : victory: Mum's coming round to them, not as bothered about them anymore, but my dad still hates them. :no1:


 



richietj said:


> My parents did not like the fact of me having a bearded dragon.... after i managed to talk round my mum about the idea it was then my turn to ask my dad.
> 
> My dad and mam was sat down stairs watching TV and i went up to them and said "Ive got something to tell you...... Louise (my gf) is pregnant!"
> 
> ...


This is a classic. Made me laugh no end. 



Xerse said:


> I don't agree with the "don't get one without permission" statement, sure this specific person shouldn't as he/she is only 12, but older people it's a lot easier for us to just do what we like. I'm bringing home an Albino burm next week. Parents don't know. Parents wont know. It's all about how strict your parents are, to what happens when they find out. Quite frankly, i'd rather leave here with my snakes, than get rid of them and stay here. But that's just me. :lol2:


 


Mrs Mental said:


> Ohhh I'm lightened up dont worry :2thumb:
> 
> I'm just entitled to my opinion the same as you. And simply because you dont agree with my opinion that doesn't make it nonsense.
> 
> ...





Mrs Mental said:


> To me its just common curtesy.
> 
> If I came to your house and wanted a *** and you asked me to smoke outside I wouldnt sit in your lounge and just light the *** cos that would be plain rude and ignorant of me. This to me is a similiar thing.


 
I'm with Mrs M, my mother loves snakes and was quite happy to let me have them in her house but there was a limit. She said when you move out you have your own space, your life, you pay the bills, your call. My mother hasn't ever ruled with an iron fist but her rules were her rules. It is *respectful* to follow those while you are in their house. If you are 21 and don't want to live by your parents rules, move out of their house and stand on your own two feet! Sneaking things in is just being deceiptful and I think your parents deserve better. This is the way I want it to be if/when I ever get the chance to be a mother. Reasonable but there are limits. 

To the OP: You have pets already, who pays for those? Do you make a contribution to the electricity cost? Who will pay the possible vet bills? You have pets already and I think you should be pleased that you are allowed them. Also you said you wanted to breed cornsnakes. This is a whole other ball game than owning a single cornsnake. Corns have large clutches as a rule, that is a lot of extra mouths to feet and house. Plus the corn market is pretty saturated. You won't make any money doing it small scale and you have to be prepared to keep all of the hatchlings their whole lives if you can't sell them. As you are under 18 (I am assuming here) they are legally your mother's responsibility too. I can't remember what the legal age is to be able to sell livestock. 16 I think but I can't remember if this applies to hobby breeding as well.


----------



## Reptileloverlaura (Feb 12, 2011)

well my mum said no because she doesn't think id look after it. My dad is a maby as he loves my animals but is worried about selling the offspring. he also said why not breed a specie i already have so i immediately thought of Yoshi my year old male mack snow leo. how easy are leos to breed and how old do they need to be? im still on with cornsnakes but im just considering other options.:snake: oh and i have no intentions of doing any sneaking or smugling cuz if my mum found out she would bury me and my snake alive then when i was starving to death she would dig me up and have me hung drawn and quartered [learnt about that in history to day ] she's real strict


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

Reptileloverlaura said:


> well my mum said no because she doesn't think id look after it. My dad is a maby as he loves my animals but is worried about selling the offspring. he also said why not breed a specie i already have so i immediately thought of Yoshi my year old male mack snow leo. how easy are leos to breed and how old do they need to be? im still on with cornsnakes but im just considering other options.:snake: oh and i have no intentions of doing any sneaking or smugling cuz if my mum found out she would bury me and my snake alive then when i was starving to death she would dig me up and have me hung drawn and quartered [learnt about that in history to day ] she's real strict


 
:lol2: hung, drawn & quartered!! Good on you though for not going against your parents wishes and showing them some respect - they must be doing something right with bringing you up as they are eh : victory:

Good luck in whatever you decide to do either now or in the future :2thumb:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Breeding leos equally as much stress as breeding snakes, same issues. I am sure you have lots of other hobbies as well which you will want time for. Are you willing to give up everything else you do? Breeding is pretty time consuming once the little ones hatch!

Best stick with the pets you have now. If you can be exemplary (perfect) with looking after them your parents might reconsider this time next year or so. Also if you ever have plans to go away for college or uni you won't be permitted to take your animals into halls with you so your parents may end up looking after them for you term time. Maybe they don't want the extra responsibility and are looking much more long term than you?

Re Mrs M's comment, great to see someone showing their parents respect as she said. Not enough of this about and it is a real shame.


----------



## Reptileloverlaura (Feb 12, 2011)

Well I just had a long chat with my dad on the idea and he would prefer it if I found another person with a female gecko and bred with them but I did explain the problems to him. When I next go to our pet shop I will ask them about the buying and selling of the baby geckos but I have more questions. First off do you need a license to sell babies to pet stores? Also how would you introduce the two geckos? 

And yeah crossing my mum generally ends up with severe punishment.:whip::war: She is defiantly stricter than most.


----------



## Carnuss (Feb 27, 2011)

Dude you have a python :lol2:


----------



## Reptileloverlaura (Feb 12, 2011)

Yes I have a python... His name is Monty the Python... Also I'm not a dude. That was a random comment.:lol2:


----------



## Darklas (Mar 25, 2009)

Do you don't need a license to sell the babies to a pet shop. I'd say make sure you speak to a shop though, make sure you have somewhere who will definatly take the babies. 
So many people breeding certain types of reps it can actually be difficult to shift babies.


----------



## Reptileloverlaura (Feb 12, 2011)

K thanks im going into town tomorrow to get mice and crickets so ill ask them then.they do stock reptiles and know me well [i visit every week to get food] and they adore my pets [they board them when im on holiday] but they are quite small and have limited reptile space.


----------



## Reptileloverlaura (Feb 12, 2011)

Also I am keeping my current gecko in a 36by15by15 inch Viv [length by height by depth] would that be to small for 2 Leos? and how would you introduce them. There are 4 hide spots 2 hot end 2 cold end. would you need more for 2 Leos? would 1 large moist hide do or would i need two?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

if you really want a corn snake; then i have a plan. A plan so cunning you can stick a plug on it and call it a toaster. Just don't tell your mum it was my idea

Get another leo and in a couple of months, stick a corn snake egg in the viv. Incubate it and in no time at all you'll have created a miracle and your mum won't let you get rid of it.


----------



## Reptileloverlaura (Feb 12, 2011)

I think im going to try another leo instead cuz then i can keep it with my current gecko so no need to buy another cage and equipment. plus mum prefers geckos so im actually getting somewhere. but thanks for tip


----------



## morning-star (Jan 1, 2010)

Meko said:


> if you really want a corn snake; then i have a plan. A plan so cunning you can stick a plug on it and call it a toaster. Just don't tell your mum it was my idea
> 
> Get another leo and in a couple of months, stick a corn snake egg in the viv. Incubate it and in no time at all you'll have created a miracle and your mum won't let you get rid of it.


:lol2: that plan is fail proof! :lol2:


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Reptileloverlaura said:


> I think im going to try another leo instead cuz then i can keep it with my current gecko so no need to buy another cage and equipment. plus mum prefers geckos so im actually getting somewhere. but thanks for tip


Sorry, but that's not a great plan. 
Male and female geckos will breed constantly and put a lot of stress on both of them - possibly kill the female if she gets too exhausted or carries too many clutches in quick succession. 
A male and female should be separated and only brought together to breed - then separated again. So you do in fact need another enclosure.


----------



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

I'd say wait until you have your own house out of respect. But you already went and got a snake anyway so...


----------



## Recluso (Dec 3, 2010)

The big question.

Why do you want to breed?

If it's for any reason like 'I think it would be fun' or 'I want to see babies' or anything else along those lines, then no, you shouldn't be breeding. Breeding of any animal takes time, effort and money. If you're expecting that money to come from Mum and Dad, then they have every right to say that you can't start breeding. Your age also comes into account. I don't know what it is for certain, but I suspect young enough to still think that breeding is all about fun and brand new babies.

Be patient. Wait a few years until you're standing on your own two feet and have more knowledge about an animal you're considering breeding.


----------



## reptileloverchameleon (Sep 30, 2010)

Recluso said:


> Wait a few years until you're standing on your own two feet and have more knowledge about an animal you're considering breeding.


Well said mate.

Too many people with the idea breeding is simply 'fun' around..


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Reptileloverlaura said:


> I think im going to try another leo instead cuz then i can keep it with my current gecko so no need to buy another cage and equipment. plus mum prefers geckos so im actually getting somewhere. but thanks for tip


As has been said, you of course need to quarantine a new arrival and cannot just put them in together so a separate setup will be needed.

Have a look in the Lizard Section where you will see some posts about the reasons for/against breeding. Of course, worst case, is you end up with a lot of baby geckos that you cannot find homes for so have to end up keeping all with their own setups. This is when it becomes expensive.

Personally I think, at the end of the day, be grateful with what your parents (particularly your mum) are allowing you to keep. Push it, and you may find she asks you to rehome the lot!


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Stephen P said:


> Personally I think, at the end of the day, be grateful with what your parents (particularly your mum) are allowing you to keep. Push it, and you may find she asks you to rehome the lot!


I dread this :lol2: I pushed it with my first gecko... and I slipped the second in with a teeny bit more resistance from my dad... but any more (especially the Tokay I desperately want) and they may all get evicted!
He's not too fussed about them though largely because he has no responsibility for them. It'd be a whole different kettle of fish if I was the same age as the OP. Being 20 and (largely) financially independent has its advantages


----------



## Reptileloverlaura (Feb 12, 2011)

Well I know that breeding is a very complex thing that takes time. The reason I want to breed them is partly because the babies are cute partly because it is fun but mostly because I want to learn about it in practice because I have been learning about it in theory for a very long time and have wanted to breed them for a very long time. I have a lot of savings and pocket money.

Also I have done research and on sites like VMSHerp.com which is a breeding company they keep their Leos together year round. Their Leos only breed when they lower the temps to simulate winter.


----------



## Reptileloverlaura (Feb 12, 2011)

kitschyduck said:


> I'd say wait until you have your own house out of respect. But you already went and got a snake anyway so...


I didn't go and get my snake anyway! I went to a rescue centre with my mum and got him as a present for studying hard for my 11+!


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Reptileloverlaura said:


> Well I know that breeding is a very complex thing that takes time. The reason I want to breed them is partly because the babies are cute partly because it is fun but mostly because I want to learn about it in practice because I have been learning about it in theory for a very long time and have wanted to breed them for a very long time. I have a lot of savings and pocket money.
> 
> *Also I have done research and on sites like VMSHerp.com which is a breeding company they keep their Leos together year round. Their Leos only breed when they lower the temps to simulate winter.*


Sorry, but that's not strictly true. Leopard geckos can breed all year round and as I have said, keeping them together all year round can potentially harm - even kill - the female. If you read the site properly it says that temperature cycling is not important in leopard geckos.
You'd need a second set-up anyway for quarantine purposes so you might as well keep the female in it until you want to breed her... do the deed and then separate again. Having the male in with her while she is gravid can stress her out and withhold laying the eggs because she doesn't feel it safe to do so. This can be very detrimental to her health. Again, if you read the site properly, this site keeps their sexes together at a ratio of 1:5, male to females, not 1:1. This is slightly more acceptable but ideally, separate sexes is best. I'm not even going to comment on the fact it's an American site and their culture is very different to ours... :whistling2:
They also say mealworms are bad as a staple... um, wrong!


----------



## Reptileloverlaura (Feb 12, 2011)

K yeah it does say that. soz ur right my memory is awful. I can't really remember yesterday:lol2:. anyway yeah ill keep them in seperate cages. thanks for info. i asked the petshop lady about whether she will buy them and she told me to ask...

STEVE who organises everything is really scary and intimidating :devil::whip::rant2::diablo::cussing::war::bash: . so I might ask the reptile specialist instead


----------



## Reptileloverlaura (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh and by the way Ophexis what kind of gecko is panya. if she is a leo what morph is she?


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Just make sure you consider everything before you breed... costs rack up, it has to be said! You're feeding a lot more mouths, taking up more space, buying more enclosures... and let's not forget if someone gets sick and needs a vet! You need to be prepared for almost anything - as it's been said before, breeding is not something you can take on lightly  I myself have wanted to breed my African fat tail, but I don't have the space, or the time come next week, and she worried me sick when she started laying infertile eggs last year - I have since decided I will give myself another year or two to be totally prepared, and buy a pair. Panya's egg-laying days are over!
If you're selling the babies, perhaps it is wise for you to ask around first, including your local, about who would buy these babies from you? (bearing in mind you've got to keep them for at least 8 weeks yourself before selling them on if you want to be responsible about it)
Give me 2 seconds and I'll find the sticky someone mentioned a moment ago...

EDIT: There we go. http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/breeding/244367-breeding-leo-s-few-thoughts.html
And Panya is an African fat tailed gecko, or essentially leopard gecko equivalents as they have near identical care requirements! My baaaaby:


----------



## Reptileloverlaura (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah I have asked my local petshop but they only take a few at a time. Im going to ask some others about it. I have done my reaserch and i know when things go wrong it can be very costly. 

Panya is real sweet! She looks just like a brown Leo gecko. Whats the difference between African Fat Tails and Leos?

And how did you get the pic in because i cant seem to get one up

At the bottom in posting rules it say you *may not * post attachments. how can i change that?


----------



## Recluso (Dec 3, 2010)

Reptileloverlaura said:


> Well I know that breeding is a very complex thing that takes time. The reason I want to breed them is partly because the babies are cute partly because it is fun [...]


See, for me those words right there set off alarm bells. Yes, most of the experienced breeders probably feel the very same way, but they're not as young as you. And in my experience, age/maturity counts for a LOT in something like breeding. I bred hamsters once when I was about 16. To be fair it started off accidentally but I found out the hard way that a lot of pet stores wouldn't buy privately and I ended up with 15 cages of animals to care for.



> but mostly because I want to learn about it in practice because I have been learning about it in theory for a very long time and have wanted to breed them for a very long time.[...]


And yet, at the beginning of this thread, you wanted to breed Corns. Now you're on about breeding Leos. Both, I'm sure, have their own very specific breeding requirements. You say that you've done lots of research, but you presented only the opinion of one site regarding keeping Leos together all year, something you considered a bonus as you 'wouldn't need another setup' which implies to me that space is already a possible issue for you.



> I have a lot of savings and pocket money.


Are you parents happy for you to be blowing all your savings on this? (Because that's the potential possibility, it's been said several times now that breeding is expensive) Those savings might be in place for say, going to University, saving for a car, a house mortgage. I think if they knew you intended on using savings, the hammer of 'No' would come down even harder.


I think it's great that you're so interested in learning about another care aspect of an animal, but in my honest opinion, I don't think you're in a position where you're going to be able to financially commit. Not to mention the fact, that pet shops are going to be reluctant if not downright unwilling to buy animals from someone of your age. 

Be patient. Be happy with what you have and consider breeding in a few years. You don't have to do it today.


----------



## Reptileloverlaura (Feb 12, 2011)

You defiantly have some good points but I can tell you that space is certainly not an issue. My savings aren't my collage/university savings [they are separate from my other savings] I actually have and area of my savings for reptiles[ vet stuff,food,part of their electricity costs] but i have an area of savings that i can use to save up or stuff.


----------



## scooterBarney69s (Nov 7, 2009)

Reptileloverlaura said:


> I have a beardie, Leo gecko, and ball python all of whom are fine and well looked after. I now want to breed some corn snakes but mum is against it. How can I persuade her?


 
ofer her a wee cut on the profit


----------



## poppy_77 (Oct 13, 2008)

Ophexis said:


> Just make sure you consider everything before you breed... costs rack up, it has to be said! You're feeding a lot more mouths, taking up more space, buying more enclosures... and let's not forget if someone gets sick and needs a vet! You need to be prepared for almost anything - as it's been said before, breeding is not something you can take on lightly  I myself have wanted to breed my African fat tail, but I don't have the space, or the time come next week, and she worried me sick when she started laying infertile eggs last year - I have since decided I will give myself another year or two to be totally prepared, and buy a pair. Panya's egg-laying days are over!
> If you're selling the babies, perhaps it is wise for you to ask around first, including your local, about who would buy these babies from you? (bearing in mind you've got to keep them for at least 8 weeks yourself before selling them on if you want to be responsible about it)
> Give me 2 seconds and I'll find the sticky someone mentioned a moment ago...
> 
> ...



Wow Panya looks gorgeous, what a lovely chocolate brown colour :no1:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Can I suggest you get your parents on here? They can find all the info they need then and maybe you can have a big constructive discussion at home about it all.


----------



## lordaethis (Jul 22, 2009)

you could always ask for a reticulated python then when they say no say a corn is so much smaller and easier to look after ( i have 6 corn snakes )
if she still says no you could try getting western hognoses they are really really cute snakes 








or how about sayin it will help you learn the responsibilities and/ or say that it will help the career route that you want to follow (even if you dont)


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Nix said:


> Can I suggest you get your parents on here? They can find all the info they need then and maybe you can have a big constructive discussion at home about it all.



that's not the best idea. I suggested they spoon their mum or breed leos but sneak a corn snake egg in there. 
She'd never be allowed near a computer again


----------



## Reptileloverlaura (Feb 12, 2011)

Aren't those hog nose snakes venomous? or am I confusing them with another snake.


----------



## sarahlou81 (Aug 25, 2010)

hoggies are venemous but they are rear fanged. not a great choice until you have a lot more experience. i dont live at home but my mum wont visit me because i have snakes & tarantulas.


----------



## shinobi1 (Mar 14, 2011)

I have had a fair bit of experience in breeding both geckos and snakes and have to say what a great feeling it is watching those eggs hatch and one that i never got bored with ,but i must also say that the work ,time and stress involved is far more than you imagine not to mention on your animals too ,ask anyone who has seen leopard geckos mating :gasp: !
anyway my point is please think long and hard about it and dont even think about keeping a pair together in the same viv . 
cheers paul


----------



## sarahlou81 (Aug 25, 2010)

shinobi1 said:


> I have had a fair bit of experience in breeding both geckos and snakes and have to say what a great feeling it is watching those eggs hatch and one that i never got bored with ,but i must also say that the work ,time and stress involved is far more than you imagine not to mention on your animals too ,ask anyone who has seen leopard geckos mating :gasp: !
> anyway my point is please think long and hard about it and dont even think about keeping a pair together in the same viv .
> cheers paul


weve got our first pairings this year & im excited as its our first. what did you breed snakewise?


----------



## shinobi1 (Mar 14, 2011)

sarahlou81 said:


> weve got our first pairings this year & im excited as its our first. what did you breed snakewise?


Hi , i bred corns , bull snakes and florida kings and every time i saw a head poke out of the egg case was as amazing as the first :notworthy: you will see its not just me being a bit soppy when yours hatch :lol2:


----------

